# Wemo - doesnt work with Cherub



## vikingboy

I know some poeple are using Wemo's with Cherubs without issue so perhaps I'm missing something here.

When I connect my Cherub into my Wemo, I can switch the Wemo on via the botton on top, the remote or via a rule but the Cherub does not come on.

If I connect the kettle to the Wemo (closest other electrical thing) it works as normal.

I suspect the coffee machine isnt getting enough current to turn on.....so why are other peoples working?

Do I have to do anything other than plug and play!?

thx in adv

Ian

grumpy because I have to wait 20 minutes for my machine to warm up this morning!


----------



## gman147

Firstly I wait for an hour before even thinking of using my machine. 20 minutes? I'm not sure that huge boiler in there has got up to temperature for stability.

Anyway, to the wemo. I use a cheapy £3 analogue plug timer as it can handle up to 3kW and it works perfectly. This is what you need to check on your WEMO. What's it's max output? The Cherub may be drawing too much for the wemo to provide. The wemo's are fancy and real handy though


----------



## RoloD

If it works with a kettle (which are usually around 3Kw) I can't understand why it wouldn't work with a Cherub.


----------



## painty

Yes, can only think Vikingboy's kettle is lower wattage like a 2.2 kW


----------



## 4085

My Wemo works with my L1, and after all, an L1 is just a glorified Cherub (in some peoples view!)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

LI a posh Cherub - love it!


----------



## RoloD

dfk41 said:


> My Wemo works with my L1, and after all, an L1 is just a glorified Cherub


..on that basis, a Cherub is just a glorified kettle!


----------



## 4085

Yep, that's a pretty faultless conclusion!


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> LI a posh Cherub - love it!


Isn't it a cherub with a stick ?


----------



## glevum

Mrboots2u said:


> Isn't it a cherub with a stick ?


lol. oh oh! you've said it now


----------



## Mrboots2u

Easy peasy ....


----------



## RoloD

Mrboots2u said:


> Isn't it a cherub with a stick ?


Yeah, but what a stick!

Actually, there is no shame on an LI being based on a Cherub. All HX machines are, basically, a combination of a boiler, some copper pipes valves and solenoids. And a group - which is usually an E61 or, in the case of the LI, a commercial lever. The art comes in how those things are put together. The only thing wrong with the Cherub is that it is a bit ugly. I haven't heard an argument that the Italian HX machines actually make better coffee than a Cherub, even if they look as though they should.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just so you know , I am more than likely going to order an L1 next week...


----------



## RoloD

Mrboots2u said:


> Easy peasy ....


But how is your temperature stability?

And I suspect there is some flexing when you pull a shot?


----------



## Mrboots2u

RoloD said:


> But how is your temperature stability?
> 
> And I suspect there is some flexing when you pull a shot?


I haven't put a SCACE on it . Funnily enough , that photo is nicked from the infamous home barista thread , but lets not start that up again.........


----------



## glevum

Mrboots2u said:


> Just so you know , I am more than likely going to order an L1 next week...


Nice one...plumbed in or pump?


----------



## ronsil

Mrboots2u said:


> Just so you know , I am more than likely going to order an L1 next week...


... AND a Versalab???


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> Nice one...plumbed in or pump?


Think it going to have to be pump for now , as our currently work top , sink layout doesn't lend itself to be close to the inlet etc.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> ... AND a Versalab???


Nah ill stock with the magnum for now .,,,,,.


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Isn't it a cherub with a stick ?


Cherub with an expensive stick!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Cherub with an expensive stick!!!


I've made him angry ,........


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> I've made him angry ,........


Absolutely you really shouldn't insult the cherub like that


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Absolutely you really shouldn't insult the cherub like that


Ha ha , you'll need to be ducking from all corners now .......


----------



## glevum

Mrboots2u said:


> Just so you know , I am more than likely going to order an L1 next week...


cant seem to find a lot of info on the L1 Pump version. Does it work same way as a strega


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi glevum, I think systematic kid has a pump version ( I may be wrong tho ! ) .


----------



## coffeechap

glevum said:


> cant seem to find a lot of info on the L1 Pump version. Does it work same way as a strega


And you thought the gloves were off before!!!! The l1 only uses the pump to back fill the boiler, the Strega pre infuses using the pump. The L1 pump works exactly the same as the plump in version you just have to put up with a little noise when the boiler is back filled.


----------



## Shady

Probably a silly question but do you leave the cherub on? The wemo only provides current or cuts it out so, unless there is something unusual, it should work with practically any device.

I use my wemo with my rocket - leave the rocket switch to the on position and just control it via the wemo.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glevum

coffeechap said:


> And you thought the gloves were off before!!!! The l1 only uses the pump to back fill the boiler, the Strega pre infuses using the pump. The L1 pump works exactly the same as the plump in version you just have to put up with a little noise when the boiler is back filled.


Im interested in one of these as well


----------



## coffeechap

glevum said:


> Im interested in one of these as well


To be honest you won't get a better lever for the money, you thinking about replacing the mitica then mark?


----------



## coffeechap

I will be listing the Strega on here soon.


----------



## vikingboy

ok...so I have to buy a £1k+ L1 to make my £40 Wemo work. Done. Needed an excuse.


----------



## vikingboy

kettle is 2200w, Cherub pulls 2650-ish.

Odd how others work though....


----------



## glevum

coffeechap said:


> To be honest you won't get a better lever for the money, you thinking about replacing the mitica then mark?


Want to make another set up in dining room. Maybe a lever. Not sure yet. Its great when guests finish eating and gather around coffee machine and try and make their own. Great laugh


----------



## coffeechap

Well watch out for the Strega, it is not as good as the L1 but I will probably list it for £1000 and it is only 3 months old and has the remaining warranty with bella barista, so £800 cheaper than the L1


----------



## painty

^ so BB warranty is transferable to the new owner, coffeechap?


----------



## 4085

Dont see why not. It is a manufacturers warranty supplied via the retailer. Who owns it is irrelevant


----------



## coffeechap

painty said:


> ^ so BB warranty is transferable to the new owner, coffeechap?


Yes claudette will honour it for the new purchaser


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I will be listing the Strega on here soon.


And your next dream machine will be ......


----------



## coffeechap

I will let very one know once I have it or them, going o be difficult to trump the Bosco bt I will give it a go


----------



## 4085

My !960's orange, originally boxed, basically unused Arrarex Caravel......


----------



## painty

dfk41 said:


> Dont see why not. It is a manufacturers warranty supplied via the retailer. Who owns it is irrelevant


I think it depends - some companies give transferable warranty, others not.



coffeechap said:


> Yes claudette will honour it for the new purchaser


That's good to know, it's certainly good for the secondhand value.


----------



## painty

coffeechap said:


> I will let very one know once I have it or them, going o be difficult to trump the Bosco bt I will give it a go


I thought you might have snagged that Speedster on ebay ; )


----------



## coffeechap

i think it was a mirage!


----------



## painty

^ yeah that one too!

Are you going to return your Wemo for replacement/refund, Vikingboy?


----------



## Yes Row

I use a Wemo on my Cherub daily, and have done so for the last 4 months. No issues at all, in fact I could not be without it now.

I know it has been mention earlier in the thread, but are you are leaving the machine switched on?


----------



## vikingboy

ok so this is VERY weird.

The obvious stuff is taken care of, the machine is left switched on.

If I plug the machine directly into the Wemo it does not work.

If I plug a power draw checker ( http://www.maplin.co.uk/plug-in-mains-power-and-energy-monitor-38343 ) into the wemo and the coffee machine into that it works fine! I mean, WTF!?

I can confirm the Cherub draws 2600w and the Wemo is rated at 3100w.

Why would adding another device inbetween the wemo and the cherub affect anything?

I'll swap it out for another and see if I have the same issues.


----------



## Yes Row

Very weird

I think you will do right, exchanging it

Good luck


----------



## El carajillo

Looking up WEMO's it does appear that quite a lot of people have had various problems with these, quite varied problems too !!!


----------



## 4085

I had to take my first one back as I could not get it onto my network . Second one works fine


----------



## Yes Row

i think i eventually got my Wemo to work, more by luck than judgement at the start.


----------



## vikingboy

new wemo sorted problem. thx for all your help guys.


----------



## painty

^ good news


----------

